# Slimming world and diabetes?



## Beausmum (Dec 22, 2020)

Slimming world works for me but does it work for diabetes? I also suffer from IBS so have to be cautious about use of some spices, chilli etc.  I have lost half a stone in the past 7 weeks, since the Dr suggested I might be type 2 and the latest blood test confirmed the type 2 diagnosis. I want to stay with slimming world as it works but am afraid of its eating plan not working well with the type 2. Anyone done this to able to suggest how to match the two up? I'm 71.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 22, 2020)

Losing weight and controlling type two are not always the same thing - do you test your blood glucose to see how the meals affect your blood glucose?


----------



## grovesy (Dec 22, 2020)

a few do seem to find it works for them.


----------



## Beausmum (Dec 22, 2020)

I know I need to lose a fair bit of weight and that was what the doctor said 6 weeks ago.  I've only had the full diagnosis a day so do no testing yet or advice from the nurse. Slimming world works for me...


----------



## nonethewiser (Dec 22, 2020)

Beausmum said:


> Slimming world works for me but does it work for diabetes? I also suffer from IBS so have to be cautious about use of some spices, chilli etc.  I have lost half a stone in the past 7 weeks, since the Dr suggested I might be type 2 and the latest blood test confirmed the type 2 diagnosis. I want to stay with slimming world as it works but am afraid of its eating plan not working well with the type 2. Anyone done this to able to suggest how to match the two up? I'm 71.



Stay with it if it works, SW diet can be adapted to suit, wife does just that.

Last year she was told she was prediabetic, might have actually tipped over. Carry lot of weight at time due to ill health & other factors so decided to join SW, mainly for peer support.  She has lost  over 5 stone & managing to maintain it, bloods are now normal so all good, combination of weight loss & diet was key to success.


----------



## Snoozy Lou (Dec 24, 2020)

I think slimming world could work with diabetes. I have done it in the past before I was diagnosed. Even back then I used to do 'sp' meals which were low carb. Using caulirice and cougetti spaghetti instead of rice or pasta. You could adapt things too. If it works for you go for it.


----------



## AngelSprings (Mar 7, 2021)

The Low Carb Diet lowers my blood glucose levels, but does nothing for weight loss.  I'm seriously considering following the WeightWatchers Diet, and keeping the carbs low on this.  However, when I did the WeightWatchers Diet, I was always hungry, but on low carb I'm not.  Hmm ... dilemma!


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 7, 2021)

Many years ago I did Slimming World in the days when you had 'Green Days' and 'Red Days'. I lost weight on the Red but not so much on the Green so in that respect the Red were by definition lower Carb than Green.
The trouble often is that people regard S W or Weight Watchers or similar as something they do for a while when in reality what you do has to be maintainable 'for life'.
But having said that people have to do what works for them and if that enables them to get their diabetes under control then stick with it.


----------



## AngelSprings (Mar 7, 2021)

Hi Leadinglights, I'm 100% with you on finding a diet which is maintainable for life, one that keeps the weight off and blood glucose levels low, but I'm still searching!  I really enjoy the food on low carb, and if the weight had come off I would have been over the moon, but sadly not.  Just been trawling back through old posts and it appears that quite a few folk have had the same problem.

I shall carry on the search!

Best wishes.


----------



## EllsBells (Mar 7, 2021)

From some of the research posted on this forum by @Northernerand others - low calorie is the best way to lose visceral fat quickly but low carb will sort your sugar levels out quicker. Once you lose enough weight by whatever diet, it seems that the body can sometimes spring back into line and sugar levels normalise.

I've chosen low carb (under 100g per day) - the first 20lbs weight loss was very fast but mostly water. The last 11lbs have proven difficult to shift - visceral fat - and I don't want to go very low carb so it's now going to be a journey if i stay on this route. And I am cheating every now and again as the main driver is diminishing in need. 

Do check out some of the research on this site.


----------



## AngelSprings (Mar 7, 2021)

Thank you EllsBells for your post.  Just read Northerner's advice to a newcomer and it's brilliant!  And I shall certainly take on board some of the advice.  One of the things that she suggests is cutting down on saturated fats whereas now butter, cream, are recommended. Recently I have been considering reducing them in my diet, however when included they do keep hunger at bay.

Many thanks.


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 7, 2021)

The issue of fats is a tricky one, maybe it should be normal fat just not low fat. The justification for high fat is very individual in that I think there needs to be a good reason to go high fat, it prevents hunger so less likely to snack on high carb foods, the full fat version is lower carb than the low fat because of added carbs to make it palatable but otherwise think about what type of fats you are having as some are 'healthier' than others.
There is increasing scientific evidence that low fat is not the best way to go but I'm sure people will find equally convincing evidence for just the opposite. Such is life!!!


----------



## silentsquirrel (Mar 7, 2021)

Think higher fat rather than high!  Certainly not unlimited fat, but enough to keep hunger at bay and stop the carb cravings.

The Maggie Davey letter to a newcomer is rather outdated in that respect, though otherwise helpful.


----------



## trophywench (Mar 7, 2021)

AngelSprings said:


> Just read Northerner's advice to a newcomer and it's brilliant!  And I shall certainly take on board some of the advice.  One of the things that she suggests


Just so you know - @Northerner is definitely a bloke, and called Alan !  LOL


----------



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Just so you know - @Northerner is definitely a bloke, and called Alan !  LOL


I think @AngelSprings was probably referring to Maggie Davey, I can't take any credit for that advice!


----------



## Leadinglights (Mar 8, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Just so you know - @Northerner is definitely a bloke, and called Alan !  LOL


Trouble is you never know from people's handles, so easy to make assumptions until someone makes a comment and then the penny drops.


----------



## AngelSprings (Mar 8, 2021)

Hi
Thank you Leadinglights for being so kind, as you rightly say it is easy to make wrong assumptions from a person's pseudonym.  And my apologies Northerner for getting your gender wrong!

Regards.


----------

